# Show Stopper



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, here is the deal. I am one of three caterers here in town, my competion does ice sculptures and fruit carvings......I am trying to come up with my OWN signature "thing" that I do.....anyone have any ideas? I have got the food part down and the table presentaion as well. I just need a show stopper. We just did an event with another caterer and absolutley stole the show......but, their ice sculpture was what was on the news......need help here......thanks


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

"Ok, here is the deal. I am one of three caterers here in town, my competion does ice sculptures and fruit carvings......I am trying to come up with my OWN signature "thing" that I do.....anyone have any ideas? I have got the food part down and the table presentaion as well. I just need a show stopper. We just did an event with another caterer and absolutley stole the show......but, their ice sculpture was what was on the news......need help here......thanks"

>>>
OK, you "stole the show" with what? If you "stole the show" why do you care if the ice sculpture was on the news?

I guess the main question would be what do you do best and different? Only you can answer that.

You could offer Ice Sculptures and Fruit carvings (assuming you have the talent), as well as something unique. What about sorbet carvings? Mermaids in melon boats. Sugar sculpture. Ice and fruit carvings are decorative only. Your selling point is that you could offer them but impress on your clients that it's purely visual. They wouldn't be paying for something edible. Looking is good but looking and eating it is better.

So...

Chocolate fountains are very big. A variety of fruits, cakes, marshmallows...

These are great.

You might want to surf your "inner net" <lol...i just made that up> and see if there's something that you do that is different from anything your competitors do. What do you do best? What CAN you do artistically?

I'd work with the fountain thing. It was on "Behind the Bash" and all...

April


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

AprilB said:


> "Ok, here is the deal. I am one of three caterers here in town, my competion does ice sculptures and fruit carvings......I am trying to come up with my OWN signature "thing" that I do.....anyone have any ideas? I have got the food part down and the table presentaion as well. I just need a show stopper. We just did an event with another caterer and absolutley stole the show......but, their ice sculpture was what was on the news......need help here......thanks"
> 
> >>>
> OK, you "stole the show" with what? If you "stole the show" why do you care if the ice sculpture was on the news?
> ...


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Chef Skeeter was asking for input as to what they can make "their own". Find something that no one does in their area and do that. Nobody here can decide that. It's a personal thing. Chocolate Fountains as a whole now have a really great "WOW" factor. When we were in Australia 10 years ago Chocolate Fondues were a standard offing for dessert. 

I maintain that if Skeeter "stole the show" but the "Ice Sculpture" was on the news, I'm not sure what the question really is. Is it that ChefSkeeter is asking for something showy to get on the news or something that can be promoted into something that will please guests?

Granted, not every venue is a big city. I've lived in both. I wouldn't be too quick to downplay "normal people" as compared to "five star hotels with rich getting tired of certain types of center pieces".

The only difference between people in NYC and a small town in "anywhere USA" is the location.

>As i understand the question, is that in this town people are visual oriented, >and Ice carvings and fruits carvings are something new to them, therefore >the whow exitement. Therefore the challange of competition, even though >we in the five star hotels for a long time left this type of center pieces as >the rich got tired of it. 

I'm sensing a kind of condesending comment in that last sentence. We already know that when you go to a restaurant food presentation is first and foremost (on the outside as compared to sanitation in the back of house.) 

You don't need to rip me for any of my comments, but the bottom line is give your guests anything that they want or need. Make their experience memorable and something that they will want to experience over and over again.

Chef Skeeter... what is it that you want to do? Do you want to be in the news? I understand that it's advertising. OR...just advertise that you NOW offer chocolate fountains. (chocolate is a good thing) 

You can't sell your talents if no one knows your there. 

You need to flood the advertising market with ... well....YOU! The more people hear your name associated with a product, the more they'll come to you to get it. 

Flyers, business cards...phone book, market bulletin boards, windshields...newspapers.

I've got a recipe for flambe oranges (kind of like a baked Alaska in a chocolate orange shell) if you want. Please PM me if you want it.

Glad to share

April


----------

